# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  %%% سائح المانى يتابع تدريبات الهلال %%%

## لعوتة

*سائح المانى يتابع تدريبات الهلال   

مانشيت باحد الصحف الرياضية

لك الله يا صحافة بلادي

*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*امكن ببني ليهو فى عمارة ومحتاج مواسير
هههههههه
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
هههههههههههههههههه  نضحك بس يا لعوتة 
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*ويمكن عندو مواسير عاوز يجيبها الجوهرة الزرغاء
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*بالله (نخن) وصلنا (لخدي) هنا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*هههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
سياح آخر زمن
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه خبر في صدر الصحيفة كي يستمر الصفر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هههههههههههههههههه

عدم موضوع
*

----------


## لعوتة

*كونك تشجع المريخ دي حاجة ما ساهله
                        	*

----------

